
Apple's new iOS 6 Maps support automatic offline use for a wide area - username3
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/10/05/apples-new-ios-6-maps-support-automatic-offline-use-for-a-wide-area
======
rkudeshi
So OP mentioned that they loaded maps for California and iOS 6 even cached
maps in Salt Lake City, Utah...how big an area is Apple caching exactly?

